# Liqua flavor blending



## Nightwalker (28/12/15)

In these tough economic times, to vape the good stuff is a luxury. Then add our juice guzzling tanks...

So all you vapernouts, have you mixed flavours? 
I'm trying to get a decent blend. I've tried Cuban and coffee and vanilla. 
What's your take.
And yes there's diy mixes and I'll get into that, but this is about premade blends being mixed to chug a decent vape


----------



## BWS (28/12/15)

I'm still looking for a really good Lemon flavoured liquid and as much as I shudder to say it, the Limoncello by Twisp is the best I've had. I've tried the Series 8 Red Lemon by Hangsen but wasn't what I was looking for. Battling to find the Citrus Mix by Liqua (the new Vapeshop should have it) but I'm keen to blend that with the Limincello. My current blend is 50% Limoncello - 30% Energy drink - 20% Grape. A little sweet, so going to crank up the limoncello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (28/12/15)

With you mate, Liqua sometimes only stuff available when I back in Swaziland. Taste very subjective so am not going to suggest any combinations, but mix in some Dolly Varden, it smoothes the vape out and decreases nic content (12mg only strength available in Swaziland). It will reduce the flavour a bit, but with some Liquas this is not a bad thing. I have mixed some Banana with Strawberry and was not bad, but that is just me, you may find it to taste like brake fluid, just experiment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (28/12/15)

Before I started DIY and at times when cash was tight, I would blend some Liqua that I bought on special (for me personally the only vapeable Liqua from the few that I tried was the Tiramisu, even though I'm not a massive dessert juice fan. _For my personal taste_ the Liqua Citrus Mix was the worst liquid I've ever tasted - I couldn't pick up any lemon, just a highly synthetic sweet / bitter orange with perhaps a bit of very synthetic grapefruit aanmaakkoeldrank) with high VG Dragon Juice (the range from Eciggies, not the MMM flavour). Since Liqua is a high PG juice, this blend results in a good 'medium' viscosity.

I see Eciggies has an agent in PE (indicated as available whilst head office is closed) and they have the 12 mg Cherry Dragon Juice (quite a good simple candyish Cherry), the 18 mg Wangstan Dragon Juice (a quite pleasant nutty and tobacco vape), as well as Strawberry and Cola (haven't tried) in 18 mg and Bestefelde and French Pipe tobaccos (haven't tried) in 24 mg (!) on special for very cheap. If you blend that with 0 mg Liqua (in varying ratios - I don't know what Nic strength you usually prefer) it could work quite well.

https://eciggies.co.za/Specials
https://eciggies.co.za/Agents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (28/12/15)

As a side note to the above: In this specific instance or when you can get 'authentic' Liqua for a steal (apparently lots of fake Liqua juice with mystery box ingredients in circulation), it might be worth your while. In general, however, lots of quality local juices are quite readily available that are similar in price (in some cases even more inexpensive) than Liqua - first ones that jump to my mind would be Skyblue, Vapour Mountain, Mike's Mega Mixes, E Liquid Project and the new Budget Vapes (I'm sure there are many others here that I haven't mentioned).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

I agree with what @Lingogrey said above

Many local juices now at great prices that are far better than Liqua in my opinion.

PS - thread moved to "General E-liquid talk"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (29/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> As a side note to the above: In this specific instance or when you can get 'authentic' Liqua for a steal (apparently lots of fake Liqua juice with mystery box ingredients in circulation), it might be worth your while. In general, however, lots of quality local juices are quite readily available that are similar in price (in some cases even more inexpensive) than Liqua - first ones that jump to my mind would be Skyblue, Vapour Mountain, Mike's Mega Mixes, E Liquid Project and the new Budget Vapes (I'm sure there are many others here that I haven't mentioned).



Mate, big thank you for info regarding fake Liqua. When read this did search on forum regarding the dodgy stuff and it would appear that this is what I have been buying in Swaziland. Shall step up up my orders with local vendors and send courier to collect, even if costs are higher. Do not see point of stopping fags for health reasons and then vaping dubious liquid. Thanks again brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (29/12/15)

Pleasure @Neal ! If you haven't already, check out this post by @shaunnadan : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/decent-cheap-juice.t17968/#post-304032 - I found it scary, but informative; had no idea the fake juices are so bad that they can even have immediate effect.

I'm sure that many of the vendors and juice masters that sell directly would go out of their way to get liquids to you in the most cost-effective way possible. Additionally, have you considered DIY? If you stash up some PG based nicotine from Skyblue or Valley Vapour in the fridge, I would think that you would be able to easily get hold of VG (you've mentioned Dolly Varden above) and PG (probably at pharmacies) in Swaziland and most flavour companies have relatively decent international shipping rates (for instance, I see that TFA ships to Swaziland for the same price as to SA, which is a very reasonable rate as far as I know)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (29/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> Pleasure @Neal ! If you haven't already, check out this post by @shaunnadan : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/decent-cheap-juice.t17968/#post-304032 - I found it scary, but informative; had no idea the fake juices are so bad that they can even have immediate effect.
> 
> I'm sure that many of the vendors and juice masters that sell directly would go out of their way to get liquids to you in the most cost-effective way possible. Additionally, have you considered DIY? If you stash up some PG based nicotine from Skyblue or Valley Vapour in the fridge, I would think that you would be able to easily get hold of VG (you've mentioned Dolly Varden above) and PG (probably at pharmacies) in Swaziland and most flavour companies have relatively decent international shipping rates (for instance, I see that TFA ships to Swaziland for the same price as to SA, which is a very reasonable rate as far as I know)



Yes mate, saw @shaunnadan post, very informative. Am going to go diy route very shortly, in UK at moment so doing lots of homework before returning to Swaziland, also getting into coil building as it makes sense to be as self sufficient as possible when living in the sticks, thanks for help and advice, love this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

